# Carmspack's products-where to order?



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Can anyone give me a link to order her products? 
Thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for asking --- NEW WEBSITE COMING SOON


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

So no site to order from now and I need to wait for the new website? Link didn't give any info.
Thanks!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

farnln said:


> So no site to order from now and I need to wait for the new website? Link didn't give any info.
> Thanks!


Click on the link on the page and order


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Click on "Feed-Sentials" 
click "copy" and then paste on to your email.

OR *** Removed by ADMIN *** 

Moms


----------

